# Black Warrior



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Any Open information?


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Open will finish the first series in the morning. About 5 dogs left to run. Big triple with 2 retired.

Amateur starts water blind in the morning with 20 back.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open results from BW.

1st Tex Mark Smith
2nd Chris Ledfoot
3rd Woody Henry Ragle
4th Chris Ledfoot


Also, a big congrats to Dink Samuel and Lizzie on the Amateur 4th. I don't know the other Am placements.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Any idea of which dogs Ledford took 2nd & 4th with??


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats to Henry and Dink! (Last week, when he got the RJ in the Am, Dink told me that he had 8 or 9 RJs with Lizzie, so this is a well deserved placement!).
Andy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

How about the rest of the stakes?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Derby Results

First- Charlie Moody- Ace- owner Lou Magee
Second- Charlie Moody- Ozzie- owner Scott Anthony
Third- Charlie Moody- Blew- owner Gene Horner

Nice derby weekend for Charlie. Second derby for Ace- Congratulations
Lou.

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> Derby Results
> 
> First- Charlie Moody- Ace- owner Lou Magee
> Second- Charlie Moody- Ozzie- owner Scott Anthony
> ...


Good dog Blew! 8)


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Big congrats to Dink, boy he's been racking up those 5th's lately, good to see him place. Liz is a nice dog.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 3rd Woody Henry Ragle


Congrats to RTFer Henry Ragle and his dog Woody for their *open point!*


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the derby win Lou!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats Henry Ragle for the 3 rd. in the open. Looks like the beginnings of a great spring. Lou


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

More results;

Ledhead got the Open 2nd and 4th with Ali and Buzz.

Amateur;

1st China Jimmy Darnell
2nd Dick Delahassee
3rd ?
4th Lizzie Dink Samuel


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Q results????


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to Go Jimmy D!


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*1st China *Jimmy Darnell 

   

_*Waaa-hooo!*_

Andy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go CHINA...and Jimmy!


John


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy said:


> *1st China *Jimmy Darnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*Alrighty! *_


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Congratulations Jimmie & China!*

Congrats. Isn't it great to get that NARC qualification out of the way so darned soon!!!! See ya!

Vicki


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Way To Go Lou, Charlie & Ace*

Lou and Charlie, I am so proud of ACE.

It's wonderful to know that Cruise's sons are carrying on his winning traditions. 

1st in the Derby at 15 months--1st Derby too!!!!!

WOW!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Vicki, Thanks for the kind words, but this was Ace's second derby. Lou


----------

